# Icd 10



## dyj (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

is there any certification exam for ICD10?like CPC CPCH etc in aapc? if yes, where is it and how is it?and how to prepare for it?

thank you


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Sep 25, 2012)

*****This is under the ICD-10 tab******  But you must be credential already.  I'm not really sure about any changes to the CPC Exams at implementation date in 2014


Required for all AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®), recommended for all others working with the new code set Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2013 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2015 (one year after implementation) 75 questions, open-book, online, and unproctored Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment) No CEUs given

Shenell CPC-A


----------



## lorrpb (Oct 16, 2012)

AAPC has said that the credential exams (CPC, CPC-H, etc.) will switch to ICD-10 on 1/1/2015. This is for those getting newly certified or an additional credential.


----------

